# Outdoor FITA and NFAA 600 rounds



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

What is the stabilizer of choice for the windy conditions shooting 40-50-60 yds outdoors and why?
litegun


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Was told that the heavier the rig the better! ( of course you must be able to manage the extra weight or it's a moot point!!)
Also some study that showed the sigle rod stabilizer is more "stable" in the wind than multi rod because of creating swirling wind currents?  Best studies show to shoot the best in the wind you should keep an archer that has more "Physical Talent" up wind of you on the line!!! Ken


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

I've given it some thought and went with the Posten Slim Jim. it has a small diameter to cut down on wind effects and the weight is concentrated at the end.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I wish I could give you a good positive answer Jeff. I've shot both, the solid and a 4 rod. Honestly, I think the wind has more affect on you and the bow than the stabilizer. This is where your V-bars may come into play. Like Ken said a heavy stabilizer may help reduce the amount of movement you get. This is something I was wanting to play with this year. Unfortunately I have not had much time to work with side weights yet. I've been working more on arrows recently.


----------



## Frank2126 (May 16, 2008)

*Body movement*



AT_X_HUNTER said:


> I wish I could give you a good positive answer Jeff. I've shot both, the solid and a 4 rod. Honestly, I think the wind has more *affect on you and the bow *than the stabilizer. This is where your V-bars may come into play. Like Ken said a heavy stabilizer may help reduce the amount of movement you get. This is something I was wanting to play with this year. Unfortunately I have not had much time to work with side weights yet. I've been working more on arrows recently.


100% agree. I ve tried up doinker elite and quatra flex and their result make no different.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Shot in winds of 45 mph plus....*

Just yesterday I had quite a gathering of shooters to my rig...the question they all asked was.....why are your V bars facing forward >??? why is your stabilizer so damn heavy......

well....I knew the winds were going to blow yesterday...so I set my xforce up to shoot in those high winds....I added shock x mods...and two heavy v bars pointing v forward....and a long....34.5" doinker cartel hybrid stabilizer....this rig held solid all day long....being that I am 6-3 225 lbs...I can hold up this rig that weighs in at over 9 lbs.....and hey..I guess i did ok given the weather...and the one darn five i dropped....I still managed a 3rd place finish among my fellow shooters in the open division. So i would say...set up some different set ups and try em...then when you find what works for you....Shoot it !


----------

